# Need help in choosing the right HOB Power Filter (AquaClear VS Aqueon QuietFlow))



## ciao

Hi guys,

I am new here and this is actually my first thread.
I am planning top buy a Fish Tank and for them I am planning to buy HOB Power Filters seprately.

I need your expert opinions + feedback regarding the HOB Power Filter.

I narrowed down my choices to:
1. AquaClear Power Filter
2. Aqueon QuietFlow Power Filter

On internet both have their good and bad remarks but I want to hear from you guys.

At the end of your reply. Please rate each filter from 1=BAD to 10=EXCELLENT.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## gucci17

What size tank?
What's your budget?

I only have experience with aquaclears and they are great HOB filters. Which is another reason why I never deviated from the aquaclear HOB line.

I rate aquaclears a 9/10


----------



## carmenh

IMHO go for an Aquaclear. It's been the same basic filter forever. They are sturdy, but if needed, parts are cheap and easily found. Media is easy to change and easy to DIY if you want to use more than basic carbon/sponge/ammorid. The motor is easily accessable for impeller cleaning, rather than "internal". 
The Aqueon looks similar to a Tetra one I had that was a pain in the a**. No flex with media and every time I tried to get the motor seated after cleaning I wanted to throw it across the room...and I'm usually a very calm person


----------



## Fish_Man

+1 on the above comments and agree 100%


----------



## BillD

not familiar with the Aqueon, but I would go with the AC, with 2 sponges and the bio rings.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

For me my first major power filter was the AC20 when I got my 10gal kit last year. Since then I have been hooked on the AC line due to the HIGH FLEXIBILITY of DIY long term savings and ease of mix/match media that I want because the media bay in all AC's (I've seen up to 500's) are one big box so you can put whatever you want in there unlike other filters which I've seem which are using 'slotted' filters which I've read some poeple being able to DIY reuseable filters for the 'slotted' filter filters but still the AC line wins 9/10 for my rating. 

I've only dealt with Fluval something which was a H.I.T filter back around early 1990's and the UGF filter back when I was a kid. 

Oh hell the AC is so flexible in the design if you wanted to max out the media spacing hell you can put a sponge in the intake area, and intake tube other then the media bay for max space and max biomedia. It's like having double prefilter then.

Only reason I'd go with the other brand you mentioned (and I've never dealt with it before or seen it) is if it was totally like registering 5dB max at the motor with the tank water filled up to almost the lip of the filter and you got that super near silent sound then I'd go with it if that filter was a slotted filter or something else complicated. It's all depending what you want. AC's are a all round winner. Hell if you drilled a hole into the side AC intake tube and stuck a airline in there and that air line was hooked up to a emergency air pump which turns on when the power if off you could air lift the water up into the AC bay and have it spill back into the tank like if it was using the motor. 

:thumbsup:

As mentioned already parts for the AC are easy to find. Hell I'm willing to bet 8/10 times LFS's would have AC parts if you randomly drove to many LFS's in the city.


----------



## Will

Aquaclear. While they are adequately rated for the tank size at a standard low stocking of fish, I'd suggest you go up one size AC for the size of tank you have to give you more flexibility later on in your tank's future.

The Aqueons aren't too bad in comparison to the very similar hang on back whisper filters, but compared to a AQUACLEAR... well... it just doesn't compare.


----------



## Will

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hell if you drilled a hole into the side AC intake tube and stuck a airline in there and that air line was hooked up to a emergency air pump which turns on when the power if off you could air lift the water up into the AC bay and have it spill back into the tank like if it was using the motor.


While the ACs are very versitile, and can be easily altered for DIY modification (I have an AC110 Refugium on my 10gal reef) I don't think you air pump idea would work. The intake tube is a U shaped tube, and so once it filled with air it would just push the water out of the tube altogether? i could be missing something, but i don't see it working.


----------



## Angelic

I agree with what everyone says. I have a AC HOB filter in two of my tanks and I love the flexibility when it comes to the media. Also its really easy to take apart and such =o

I've never used the other filter but I always hear reccomendations for AC filters if your looking for an HOB filter. Can't say more than what's already been said above ;P


----------



## arc

I have both filter and they are about the same to be honest so get which ever one is the cheapest.

GPH/bypass/maintenance are about the same. Cleaning the motor on the Aqueon is easier to me because the motor is internal and detachable. While the same can be said for the AC, the AC motor is located at the back and you must empty the filter out of water first. 

If you are planning to buy the company media than get the AC since the Aqueon stuff is not the best. If you're doing DIY media than either as fine.


----------



## pat3612

AC here yea


----------



## acropora1981

+1 Aquaclear; workhorse of the North American aquarium industry for about 20+ years.


----------



## Cowboy

AquaClear 500 in my 33 and AquaClear in my 20 & 10 gallons


----------



## gem

I've seen so many videos stating that you have to add water in the container before starting Aqua Clear Power Filter, but during the power outage what am I gona do?
Can I siphon the water through the pipe from the tank into the container or it is too high for siphon....have anybody tried it???
Please reply


----------



## gucci17

gem said:


> I've seen so many videos stating that you have to add water in the container before starting Aqua Clear Power Filter, but during the power outage what am I gona do?
> Can I siphon the water through the pipe from the tank into the container or it is too high for siphon....have anybody tried it???
> Please reply


What do you mean by syphon the tank water to the filter?

Generally, 9/10 times my AC filters keep their syphon. A few times they didn't and I came home and had to re prime them. I would have thought it would burn out the motors but they were still good to go. I'm sure it may have damaged them a bit. Who knows....


----------



## kev416

Yup, like gucci17 said, it's only on start up that you need to fill the container to prime the utube and remove trapped air. I've never had a HOB lose prime but I have a normal water level and I always use the extension tube that comes with the filter. If it shuts off for a long time you'll have to clean the media to restart. Aquaclear has a great media basket and it would be a good choice. I wonder if BA's will have another boxing day sale on Aquaclear 70s after last years recall?


----------



## dynamite07

I would definitely suggest the Aquaclear. The media is great and easy to change. If your substrate is going to be sand make sure you buy a model that is more than 2X your tank. For example for a 30 gallon tank with carib sea cichlid sand substrate I'm using an aqua clear 70. The reason for this is because sand clogs the motors of any filter. The bigger the aqua clear the bigger the motor and this makes the motor less likely to burn out. Hope this helps.


----------



## AquaNeko

dynamite07 said:


> I would definitely suggest the Aquaclear. The media is great and easy to change. If your substrate is going to be sand make sure you buy a model that is more than 2X your tank. For example for a 30 gallon tank with carib sea cichlid sand substrate I'm using an aqua clear 70. The reason for this is because sand clogs the motors of any filter. The bigger the aqua clear the bigger the motor and this makes the motor less likely to burn out. Hope this helps.


Could you prefilter the AC to help keep most or all sand out of the motor area with a sponge over the intake?


----------



## gucci17

AquaNeko said:


> Could you prefilter the AC to help keep most or all sand out of the motor area with a sponge over the intake?


I've done it with the sponge method. Keeps most of the sand out. Never been an issue with me.


----------

